# Миалгия тазового дна. Синдром внутренней запирательной мышцы и мышцы, поднимающей задний проход (Levator Ani)



## simon717 (16 Фев 2022)

Добрый вечер. После поражения одной из ветвей полового нерва во время хирургической операции, возник синдром хронической тазовой боли, а именно миалгия тазового дна. Мышцы болят круглосуточно, проявляется это как распирание, тупая боль и ощущение инородного тела в прямой кишке. Диагноз поставили в Мадридской клиники боли. Пробовал блокады мышц с временным эффектом, миорелаксанты почти без эффекта, нпвс ректально без эффекта. Ботулинический токсин использовать категорически отказываюсь, хочу попробовать вернуть мышцам нормальный физиологический тонус. Мучаюсь 4 года. Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли кто то на форуме, кто может помочь мне решить эту проблему?


----------



## Дарья11 (16 Фев 2022)

@simon717, здравствуйте,  вам хоть диагноз поставили. Мне операцию сделали в августе и где только не была , они не понимают о чем я , просто синдром конского хвоста говорят.  А я им говорю о невыносимой боли. Буду следить за вашей темой.

А единственное что предлагают-это вшивать нейростимулятор в позвоночник от боли.


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2022)

simon717 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли кто то на форуме, кто может помочь мне решить эту проблему?


Сначала должен быть кто то на форуме, который очно посмотрит визуально на пациента, мануально ситуацию местно и попробует её понять и оценить. Вряд ли кто то, не глядя, возьмётся за подобное, видя только картинку из интернета.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2022)

@simon717, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## simon717 (16 Фев 2022)

La murr написал(а):


> ...Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума...


Здравствуйте, к сожалению, на снимках данная патология не видна, только при игольчатой электромиографии мышц тазового дна.

Скажите пожалуйста, в какой ветке сайта я могу разместить сообщение, чтобы его увидели консультанты форума?


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2022)

@simon717, всю информацию стоит размещать именно здесь, в Вашей теме.
Чем подробнее Вы расскажете об уже проведённых исследованиях, тем объективнее смогут ответить врачи форума.


----------



## simon717 (16 Фев 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Сначала должен быть кто то на форуме, который очно посмотрит визуально на пациента, мануально ситуацию местно и попробует её понять и оценить. Вряд ли кто то, не глядя, возьмётся за подобное, видя только картинку из интернета.


Андрей Иосифович, скажите пожалуйста, вы не возьметесь за лечение моего редкого кейса методом миопрессуры?


----------



## AIR (17 Фев 2022)

simon717 написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, скажите пожалуйста, вы не возьметесь за лечение моего редкого кейса методом миопрессуры?


Как я и написал ранее, сначала осмотр для того, чтобы постараться понять ситуацию.


----------



## Yulia888 (27 Дек 2022)

Дарья11 написал(а):


> @simon717, здравствуйте,  вам хоть диагноз поставили. Мне операцию сделали в августе и где только не была , они не понимают о чем я , просто синдром конского хвоста говорят.  А я им говорю о невыносимой боли. Буду следить за вашей темой.
> 
> А единственное что предлагают-это вшивать нейростимулятор в позвоночник от боли.


Помогает вам нейростимулятор?


----------

